# TSDS released a LD Diorama for Moebius and PL Jupiter 2



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi folks!

I don't know whether or not you already know this:

TSDS released translucent panels for a dioramas inside the lower deck of both Jupiter 2 kits from Moebius and PL. :thumbsup:










More here.


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

I've already got a couple of them stashed away - couldn't resist.
My only problem - slight as it is, is that the elevator platform is visible.
It can't be on both decks at the same time, can it? Otherwise, a great time saver if you were planning something like it anyway.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Rallystone said:


> I've already got a couple of them stashed away - couldn't resist.
> *My only problem - slight as it is, is that the elevator platform is visible.
> It can't be on both decks at the same time, can it?* Otherwise, a great time saver if you were planning something like it anyway.


It can in the Irwin Allen universe! 

That little detail totally escaped my mind when I did the images for TSDS. Oops! :hat:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I prefer that way,


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

That IS cool !!! I have been away for too long, I have to see what other cool things are now available.
Model Maker


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Cool! I can use both; I have 2 Moebius ones ("Gear down" and "in flight") as well as several PL ones with different paint jobs (including a "crash site" and a "Gemini XII"). Now I can build ANOTHER couple of them!!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow! Where do you store those jewels?


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Wow! Where do you store those jewels?


Where else...up his nose.:dude:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

LOL :lol:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Haselius is a genius!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

starseeker said:


> Haselius is a genius!


It would be cool to also make a set for the front viewport of the upper deck
for the PL ship for those of us not wishing to do a scratch build of it.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

liskorea317 said:


> It would be cool to also make a set for the front viewport of the upper deck
> for the PL ship for those of us not wishing to do a scratch build of it.


I thought about that, and was not sure folks would be interested. I was also going to do one with the "scrim" backdrop like what was actually in the prop for those that did not want to do a damn thing but spray paint the hull! I could do them both on one piece -- you'd actually use the existing floor and flight controls (and those horrible seats!) and it would just be one piece across the back of the panels. Give me some feedback and I'll look into it.

I also now have a brand new SPFX lighting board with audio that YOU control -- so you can use it in anything. It's called the M-UFX, and it's cheaper than the UFX and has audio and much of the same lighting effects! Check it out on my website!

Thanks for all the kind words about the LD Diorama. I wanted to do it on the cheap-side, and given the response, I think it's been appreciated!

--Henry


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

g_xii said:


> I thought about that, and was not sure folks would be interested. I was also going to do one with the "scrim" backdrop like what was actually in the prop for those that did not want to do a damn thing but spray paint the hull! I could do them both on one piece -- you'd actually use the existing floor and flight controls (and those horrible seats!) and it would just be one piece across the back of the panels. Give me some feedback and I'll look into it.
> 
> I also now have a brand new SPFX lighting board with audio that YOU control -- so you can use it in anything. It's called the M-UFX, and it's cheaper than the UFX and has audio and much of the same lighting effects! Check it out on my website!
> 
> ...


I was thinking that the upper deck graphics could work behind the two walls of the cockpit-the crappy seats could be replaced and you could add in scale figures for a more 3D effect. That scrim graphic could also be used as well. You always come up with the coolest stuff, Henry!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

OUTSTANDING !! the upper deck idea sounds like a winner to me !


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I think that with the advent of the Moebius Jupiter 2, only the completely crazy fans (like me) of the PL J2 will still continue assembling and detailing its interior. So, I believe that there may be a market for the diorama. There still are hundreds of kits on eBay.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Having these for the upper and lower decks would be fantastic !! I got an old PL J2 kit I bought cheap from a guy and half the interior is trashed. So I thought to just hang it as if in flight. These would be perfect for just that !!!
If you make the upper deck, I will surely be making my order for both !


----------

